# specialized Roubiax



## jbartg (May 24, 2009)

*Specialized Roubaix*

I am looking for a more comfortable bike(currently riding a 58 Cannondale) so went to the Specialized shop to check out the Roubaix. They said I should ride the Roubaix in the 56 if I rode a 58 Cannnondale. Anyone else heard this.
I am a touch *under* 6' with 33" inseam.

Would appreciate comments.

Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jbartg said:


> I am looking for a more comfortable bike(currently riding a 58 Cannondale) so went to the Specialized shop to check out the Roubaix. They said I should ride the Roubaix in the 56 if I rode a 58 Cannnondale. Anyone else heard this.
> I am a touch over 6' with 33" inseam.
> 
> Would appreciate comments.
> ...


C'Dale geo varies by model. Which is yours?


----------



## jbartg (May 24, 2009)

bought the frame in 2003 and built the bike /maybe cadd 6?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jbartg said:


> bought the frame in 2003 and built the bike /maybe cadd 6?


CAAD's weren't built back then, but the 'R' series was, so it could be one of those.

If you can't identify the model or pin down the geometry, try measuring the effective top tube and head tube length. It won't get you the exact numbers to determine reach and drop, but it'll get you close enough to be able to compare the measurements to the 56/58 Roubaix's.

That aside, it might be easier just to start from square one and get sized/ fitted to size 56 and 58 Roubaix's and see which feels better. An experienced fitter should be able to assist you with that.


----------



## jbartg (May 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## jbartg (May 24, 2009)

The Cannodale bike has Optimo on the frame. Maybe I bought in 2004


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jbartg said:


> The Cannodale bike has Optimo on the frame. Maybe I bought in 2004


Some of the R series bikes started being spec'd with Optimo around '05/'06.

If you browse BikePedia.com, you might find it. Unfortunately, they don't provide geometry.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

jbartg said:


> I am looking for a more comfortable bike(currently riding a 58 Cannondale) so went to the Specialized shop to check out the Roubaix. They said I should ride the Roubaix in the 56 if I rode a 58 Cannnondale. Anyone else heard this.
> I am a touch *under* 6' with 33" inseam.
> 
> Would appreciate comments.
> ...


I'm 6 foot even. I went from a 58cm.Trek 5200 to a 56.5cm. Specialized Roubaix a few years back. I've since bought a second 56.5 cm. Roubaix with no reservations. Only a test ride will tell you for sure, but I think there's a very good chance the 56.5 will be spot on.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

jbartg said:


> I am looking for a more comfortable bike(currently riding a 58 Cannondale) so went to the Specialized shop to check out the Roubaix. They said I should ride the Roubaix in the 56 if I rode a 58 Cannnondale. Anyone else heard this.
> I am a touch *under* 6' with 33" inseam.
> 
> Would appreciate comments.
> ...


i am a tuoch under 6' with a 34" inseam and the 56 roubaix and tarmac (which i own) are perfect fits

the 58 roubaix has a huge head tube


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

purdyd said:


> i am a tuoch under 6' with a 34" inseam and the 56 roubaix and tarmac (which i own) are perfect fits
> 
> the 58 roubaix has a huge head tube


Same dimensions, but a 58 Roubaix with a 100mm stem fits me like a glove. Best to try both and see which fits.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

purdyd said:


> i am a tuoch under 6' with a 34" inseam and the 56 roubaix and tarmac (which i own) are perfect fits
> 
> the 58 roubaix has a huge head tube


yep,being 5'10'' i always have rode a 58 in Aluminum ,but a 56 Specialized Carbon fits me perfect!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

thekidd said:


> yep,being 5'10'' i always have rode a 58 in Aluminum ,but a 56 Specialized Carbon fits me perfect!


Yep, me too- 5' 10" and have two 56cm Specialized Roubaix bikes. 
(What's plural of that- "Roubaixs"?)
Seems too small for a 6-footer...
But maybe if the 58 is really _that_ gigantic.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Yes, the 56cm does seem small for a 6' person, but one can always go long on the seat post and stem to compensate. I am 5'6" and bought a 54cm Roubaix. 

This may be too big for most riders my size but I love a long TT and do a lot of out-of-saddle riding, so it works for me. I won't even change the 100mm stem that came with the bike.


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm 6' and ride a 56cm... was told by LBS that I'm actually between sizes and could ride a 54cm also. (I currently have an '05 Roubaix Elite FWIW.)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

serious said:


> Yes, the 56cm does seem small for a 6' person, but *one can always go long on the seat post and stem to compensate.*


If you mean adjust saddle fore/ aft to adjust for reach, that's not correct. Fore/ aft is to adjust for setback/ KOPS. Reach is adjusted _after_ saddle adjustments and (assuming the bike is sized correctly to the rider) would require a moderate length stem to meet their reach requirements.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

That is what I meant *PJ352*.


----------



## christopjc (Jul 30, 2010)

6' and 33 inch inseam and I ride a 56C Roubaix


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

5'11" w/ 32 inseam, I fit a 56 as well.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

6-1, 56cm worked perfect for me


----------



## jeffwaters (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a 2010 specialized Roubaix Expert with Revelo wheels. I have 1000 miles on the bike and broke 4 spokes on the real wheel. The dealer replaced the wheel and I broke another spoke on the new wheel on the second ride. Anyone else having problems like this? BTW...Im 62 years old, ride very conservatively. No curbs, bumps or jumps.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jeffwaters said:


> I have a 2010 specialized Roubaix Expert with Revelo wheels. I have 1000 miles on the bike and broke 4 spokes on the real wheel. The dealer replaced the wheel and I broke another spoke on the new wheel on the second ride. Anyone else having problems like this? BTW...Im 62 years old, ride very conservatively. No curbs, bumps or jumps.


That wheelset has a pretty low spoke count (24/28, I believe), so depending on your weight, riding style and road conditions, they may not be the best choice for you.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

The Roval wheels on the 2010 Experts have well known problems just as you described. Search this and other forums for Roval wheels and you'll see many accounts of similar spoke breakage problems with these wheels. Many have reported that Specialized will replace the wheels. Although some have reported that the problem was identified and corrected, I would press my dealer for a different wheel.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Looking at this thread, I cannot help but think that most road riders prefer what I call a "cramped" cockpit. 

I prefer a more streched out setup, with handlebars only 3-4 cm below the saddle, but far enough from my body to let me be really comfortable out of the saddle. Hence I ride a bigger frame than most people my size. I know this goes against accepted norms, but after 7 years of racing on a singlespeed mountain bike, I am comfortable out of the saddle and find myself there very often. Here is a pic of my new bike (just an excuse to show it).


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not so sure you can say that people perfer a 'cramped' cockpit from the comments in this thread, I think it's a geo issue. For instance, my Roubaix is a 58, but I do feel cramped on a 58 Allez/Tarmac.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

You are right, it was the wrong way to express my opinion. If I look at the proportion of a 6 foot person (at least 3 people that are 6' ride 56cm Roubaix) relative to my 5'6" we are talking about 17cm difference, yet I ride a 54cm Roubaix.

So what I meant is that I would feel cramped on a bike that fit me the way most people are fit on road bikes. Mind you I am not saying that I have it right. On the contrary, it is probably all wrong, but it reflects my singlespeed background where a long TT is standard for optimal out-of-saddle efforts. My singlespeed road bike is even more streched out than the Roubaix in fact.


----------

